# Taping internals with applicator pump



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi I was wondering any other ways to tape with the applicator pump i have just been given a revolution applicator pump and got a new nozzle for it and I was thinking I would use it to apply mud to my internals then place the tape on top by hand and use a corner roller to bed the tape and after use my 4 inch direct flusher to take the access mud of and feather the edge so it's ready for top coating after it drys the only reason I will use the 4 inch flusher is because it's the only head I have for the tube I am a bit strapped for cash and want to use it for top coating mainly but thought I could get away with cleaning the tape also any suggestions or ideas on this it might sound silly to some but I'm broke and only have the pump and flusher


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hi I was wondering any other ways to tape with the applicator pump i have just been given a revolution applicator pump and got a new nozzle for it and I was thinking I would use it to apply mud to my internals then place the tape on top by hand and use a corner roller to bed the tape and after use my 4 inch direct flusher to take the access mud of and feather the edge so it's ready for top coating after it drys the only reason I will use the 4 inch flusher is because it's the only head I have for the tube I am a bit strapped for cash and want to use it for top coating mainly but thought I could get away with cleaning the tape also any suggestions or ideas on this it might sound silly to some but I'm broke and only have the pump and flusher


 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hi I was wondering any other ways to tape with the applicator pump i have just been given a revolution applicator pump and got a new nozzle for it and I was thinking I would use it to apply mud to my internals then place the tape on top by hand and use a corner roller to bed the tape and after use my 4 inch direct flusher to take the access mud of and feather the edge so it's ready for top coating after it drys the only reason I will use the 4 inch flusher is because it's the only head I have for the tube I am a bit strapped for cash and want to use it for top coating mainly but thought I could get away with cleaning the tape also any suggestions or ideas on this it might sound silly to some but I'm broke and only have the pump and flusher


I cant talk for all mate but that is a common way of doing internals except i dont like your concept of flushing the base with a 4 and then to top over with a 4 it can cause edges ......in saying that what you need to do if your doing that is flush after you roll with a 4 then when the corners are completly dry before top coat sand the edges as if to thin them out will almost be the same as if you flushed with a 3 it may be annoying but untill you can afford to buy a 3 to flush with its the only way


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So Get a 3"flusher for taping then use 4" for topping 
Also I don't have a handle so can I use my tube with no mud in it for the same thing


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> So Get a 3"flusher for taping then use 4" for topping
> Also I don't have a handle so can I use my tube with no mud in it for the same
> 
> Yeah 3 for base 4 for top i have neve4 tried i only ever used pole


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I cant talk for all mate but that is a common way of doing internals except i dont like your concept of flushing the base with a 4 and then to top over with a 4 it can cause edges ......in saying that what you need to do if your doing that is flush after you roll with a 4 then when the corners are completly dry before top coat sand the edges as if to thin them out will almost be the same as if you flushed with a 3 it may be annoying but untill you can afford to buy a 3 to flush with its the only way


I don't get a edge when I do it...


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't get a edge when I do it...


What method do you use and what tools to tape and then top


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> So Get a 3"flusher for taping then use 4" for topping
> Also I don't have a handle so can I use my tube with no mud in it for the same thing


why don't you make it simple for yourself and work with the proper system ?

ball for http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html

and handle for bunnings for another $35
http://www.bunnings.com.au/paintpole-monarch-advance-abc-0-6-1-2m-extendable-dual-lock_p1660447

you can't get cheaper than this - for me works perfectly 

for topping I will go with 3.5" - 4" is too big


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't get a edge when I do it...


Thats good to hear ice another point of view.....my evidence of am edge was when i was hired by a big firm to go around and turn there workers pig sh*t into strawberry jam "maintnance" now in every single apartment they used 4 to base and 4 to top and when i shined the light after base paint every single angle had edges u could feel them....good hearing it can work when an actually proffesional does it thanks ice


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> why don't you make it simple for yourself and work with the proper system ?
> 
> ball for http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html
> 
> ...


Read this old one http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> why don't you make it simple for yourself and work with the proper system ?
> 
> ball for http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks mate I did go the 3.5" direct flusher for topping and will get a 2.5 flusher to tape didn't even know bunnings sold handles so will definatly get them thanks any other cheap things you might suggest I get that you have im just starting to get taping tools now as iv only been plastering for 6months


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Yeah thanks mate I did go the 3.5" direct flusher for topping and will get a 2.5 flusher to tape didn't even know bunnings sold handles so will definatly get them thanks any other cheap things you might suggest I get that you have im just starting to get taping tools now as iv only been plastering for 6months


Well you have come to the right place mate this is an international forum so you have many drywallers opinions that stretch land and see and every one is hear to help as a united front......pro plaster products in queensland are great also are plastering supplies who are on e bay and are in narre warren victoria


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> why don't you make it simple for yourself and work with the proper system ?
> 
> ball for http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html
> 
> ...


Awesome will that fit straight on or will I need an attachment like icerock was showing 
Also I did go the 3.5" direct flusher for topping and will get a 2.5" or 3" for taping soon and il be getting that ball head and pole for sure any other cheap tools you have come across that work good for u I'm eventually gonna get all tapepro gear but iv only been plastering for 6 months and want keep practising with my hand tools for now plus money constraints internals are just so time consuming by hand how do u tape then top?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry didn't think I posted that last one pretty much says same thing silly me and your right on that one iv learned so much just in a few days from everyone there is so much to learn about taping tools and how to use. If there's any other things you use or technics u think work well I would love to hear or any other threads that help you would be grey to know I'm still learning iv only been in the game for 6 months but really enjoy it and very excited to get some taping tools in my toolbox some good money to be made when you have them all that's for sure


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have you seen one of these 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...r-angle-crimper-plaster-drywall-tool-diy.html 
I just brought one they are a great time saver


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Sorry didn't think I posted that last one pretty much says same thing silly me and your right on that one iv learned so much just in a few days from everyone there is so much to learn about taping tools and how to use. If there's any other things you use or technics u think work well I would love to hear or any other threads that help you would be grey to know I'm still learning iv only been in the game for 6 months but really enjoy it and very excited to get some taping tools in my toolbox some good money to be made when you have them all that's for sure


Automatic tools are the bees kneez but if you are sserious about this trade thse best thing you can do is take your time......quality over quantity.....you have been in the game 6 months i think you should master hand troweling....hand taping.....hand sanding......yes i use machines but i have also been in the mud game for 10 years and the reason i make good money isnt my machines its my quality im still learning every day and so is every one if you wanna be the best you can be thats my advice


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Have you seen one of these
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...r-angle-crimper-plaster-drywall-tool-diy.html
> I just brought one they are a great time saver


I dont use this myself i find its to .....rough..... but they are a tool.that helps tod speed things up i havent seen one used in 8 years brings back apprentice days....memories of sexuall abuse by my boss......memories


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

**** never seen one of those things, I'd rather use my stapler and long level 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so did anyone read it ?http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> so did anyone read it ?http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


Yeah I did but still not sure if I need the adaptor if I get the tools u suggested was goin to anyways to be safe it's only $10 off plastering supplies


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> why don't you make it simple for yourself and work with the proper system ?
> 
> ball for http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html
> 
> ...


Will I need this to attach ball end to that pole 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...board-pole-sander-adapter-1116-to-35-009.html


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Will I need this to attach ball end to that pole
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...board-pole-sander-adapter-1116-to-35-009.html


yes you need it but you can find it at bunnings too


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Awesome will that fit straight on or will I need an attachment like icerock was showing
> Also I did go the 3.5" direct flusher for topping and will get a 2.5" or 3" for taping soon and il be getting that ball head and pole for sure any other cheap tools you have come across that work good for u I'm eventually gonna get all tapepro gear but iv only been plastering for 6 months and want keep practising with my hand tools for now plus money constraints internals are just so time consuming by hand how do u tape then top?


before starting buying tools practice by hand as much as possible to develop your skills - small jobs are done by hand - all my taping is done by bazooka


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes of course my hand tools are my most used but my boss wants me to get some for a big job coming up but it be using hand tools for a long time still to become better and better in just trying to save money and just get what I need for that job and it's great to know for the future what the best tools are to get when u go out on my own


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

and keke can u send me a link or the name of that adaptor at bunnings I looked online but couldn't find it on there website


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> and keke can u send me a link or the name of that adaptor at bunnings I looked online but couldn't find it on there website


sorry I don't have the link or the name I just picked up from the shelf in the store


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

No worries il check it out when I get the pole thanks mate


----------

